# '91 ish JD 322 - Head gasket replacement info ( overheating)



## RoadRanger (Dec 5, 2011)

hey everyone, long time no see  had to get a new computer, which was followed by a new job that has eaten up much of my spare time, not that i'm complaining 

anyway, I've got a a few questions i'm hoping someone will be able to help me with about a machine I am hoping to buy sometime in the next year or so.

the machine in question is a one owner, garage kept 1991 john deere 322 tractor. the body & paint are in very nice condition, and it has a 46" mower deck, a hydraulic front blade, wheel weights & chains. it is powered by a 3cyl, liquid cooled gasoline engine. i'm not sure of the hours, it has been sitting for about 8-10 years. 

the tractor was parked because it started having overheating issues, at the same time it was loosing coolant and the owner figures it has a blown head gasket. the engine still runs well when it's cold.

now for my questions 

1- what is an acceptable price to pay for a machine like this knowing it is a project needing repair

2- are parts available?? (if a link is available that would be great )

3- is it worth fixing? i'm hoping it will serve as a good replacement for my '91 craftsman, which although a good machine is getting tired and tough to get parts for. i'm hoping the john deere, although it needs work, is more worth investing my time and money into to have a larger machine, and possibly have a decent resale value should I decide to upgrade a few years down the road.

thanks for any help!
- Ryan


----------

